# DOMINO'S fires a warning shot.



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

New2This said:


> Well said


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Riveting.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

And this won't make a difference at all other than Dominos being out all this money. There's a sandwich shop near me that has had a huge sign on their front door asking people to order on their website for carryout instead of using DD and GH to delver because of the fees. Hasn't made a difference in the amount of orders I get sent everyday from there.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

. <------ ya see that dot. That's the shot it fired.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> . <------ ya see that dot. That's the shot it fired.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Pew pew


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Good one !!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

What happened? What did I miss?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What happened? What did I miss?


not much


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Um… what shot?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

They bought gift cards to competing business and handed them out to "fire a shot" across DD and UE bow.


Protesting delivery companies.


----------

